

Introducing jQuery Preview. A new plugin from Embedly. - screeley
http://embedly.github.com/jquery-preview/demo/

======
wut42
Meh…

If you don't register to Embedly, which is a commercial and proprietary
service, you can't use this plugin, right ?

So… ok, it's opensource, but without a commercial part, it's completely
useless… I have mixed feelings about that (and also about the name (the jquery
part)).

------
earle
Demos break under safari

~~~
screeley
Not seeing it, but I believe you. Can you be a little more specific?

